# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  ODA RODAMA - R9

## Leta

Drage Rode, Rodice i Rodani,

jutros sam skupa s trbuhom i mužem prvi put u životu uletila na vašu rasprodaju i izašla van punih ruku.

I dok se sad nakon ručka razvlačimo doma, a vešmašina već ronda puna stvari za klinca koji stiže krajem godine, komentiramo koliko ste truda, volje i energije uložili svi vi, da nama bude dobro. Tko zna koliko vas još uvijek šljaka da bi se SC doveo u red, sve posložilo, izračunalo i sredilo... ajoj. Da ne govorimo o danima kad je trebalo sve pripremiti! To vi najbolje znate... mi zbilja nismo imali pojma kako to sve izgleda dok nismo naišli.

I da ne baljezgam sad u nedogled (pa da ne skliznem u patetiku):

SVAKA ČAST NA ENTUZIJAZMU (tak ga malo ima na kvadraturi zemljice u kojoj živimo)
SKIDAM(O) KAPU
MOJ (NAŠ) NAKLON
BILJEŽIM(O) SE SA ŠTOVANJEM +
MUŽ ŠALJE RUKOLJUB SVIM DAMAMA :D uz napomenu da se divi curama koje su u onom malom prostoru bez kisika imale strpljenja za sve nas laktaroše oko stolova i vješalica.

Nadam se da ćemo vam uskoro (dok dočekamo bebu i uhvatimo ritam) moći uskočiti za neku pomoć. 
ZBILJA STE FACE!   :Heart: 

I puno vam hvala!

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Kako je lijepo ovo pročitati dok me noge ubijaju od višesatnog stajanja na blagajni   :Heart:  Hvala!

----------


## Mukica

hvala   :Heart:  sto ste skuzili koliko je truda ulozeno u svaku rasprodaju!

cure su jos u SC-u jer je u 16 pocela isplata novaca, a bit ce tamo ziher do 18-18,30 dok sve razvrstaju, sklope stendere, spakiraju donacije, vjesalice i vrecice u kutije, snesu sve dole do kombija

i onda jos nije gotovo jer stvari iz kombija treba otpeljat u skladiste i tamo istovarit

----------


## Leta

:Naklon:

----------


## Nice

Svaka pohvala na velikom trudu i radu   :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Arwen

:Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## zrinka

bravo cure!
bas sam ponosna na vas   :Heart:  

i  hvala Leta sto si otvorila ovaj topic, lijepo je cuti dobro misljenje o poslu koji cure obavjlaju volonterski, s ljubavlju

----------


## ninochka

ja sam tamo šljakala samo od 13.30 do 18 i boli me sve za  poludit. skidam kapiu svima koji su tamo već daxnima, trudnicama i inim

super ste odradile posao   :Love:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

:Heart:  Hvala svima

----------


## kona

> hvala   sto ste skuzili koliko je truda ulozeno u svaku rasprodaju!
> 
> cure su jos u SC-u jer je u 16 pocela isplata novaca, a bit ce tamo ziher do 18-18,30 dok sve razvrstaju, sklope stendere, spakiraju donacije, vjesalice i vrecice u kutije, snesu sve dole do kombija
> 
> i onda jos nije gotovo jer stvari iz kombija treba otpeljat u skladiste i tamo istovarit


kad se glavobolja smirila i jel bilo jako gladno nakon sto ste otisli?
javim na pm za vitamine

----------


## kona

inace, ja sam drzala malog timija od nike i to je bio tako divan osjecaj   :Heart:  
kako mu glavica mirisi, onako mlijecno, njezno, najbolji miris na svijetu...
hvala, nika!   :Kiss:  

a hodala sam i s jos jednom bebom za koju ne znam kak se zove, ima 13 mjeseci i samo pola zuba   :Razz:  , papala je bananu i malo pajkila i imala je oshkosh majicu totalno zaflekanu od cokolade, slatkica   :Kiss:  
ako mama u mom opisu prepozna svoje vlasnistvo, pozdravljam ju   :Wink:  

ma super ste, zene. 
od sad sam u svemu s vama.

----------


## ivakika

Leta jako mi je drago sto nas nisi zamrzila zbog grozne guzve i sto shvacas koliko smo truda ulozili u to

jos jednom hvala svima koji su pomogli i vidimo se na slijedecoj  :Wink:

----------


## ivakika

e, Kona i ja sam drzala Timija i meni je tako divno mirisao po mlijeku  :Smile:

----------


## kona

cudesne bebe   :Heart:   :Smile:  
jedva cekam...

na sljedecoj rasprodaji mozda ne bi bilo lose da uvedemo i instancu "strazara" na vratima koji bi, kao u mercatoneu, provjeravao imaju li svi racun ili ceduljicu s potvrdom za ono sto iznose. ne znam je li danas bilo kradja (navodno su ona kolica nadjena), ali s obzirom da tamo u spici stvarno vrvi ljudima. to mozda ne bi bilo lose. ja se javljam za tu duznost ako bude trebalo.

----------


## kona

> e, Kona i ja sam drzala Timija i meni je tako divno mirisao po mlijeku


a ja sam ga i uhvatila in flagranti   :Grin:

----------


## ivakika

Kona, pisem te za slijedecu  :Wink:  ( tu ulogu obicno nitko nece  :Grin:   )

----------


## kona

samo pisi, ja sam policajka u dusi   :Wink:

----------


## Irena001

:Heart:

----------


## thora

Dakle,Rode,hvala Vam na prilici da sudjelujem kao volonter i na primopredaji i na rasprodaji,jer sam doista u svoj toj gužvi apsolutno uživala!I baš sam se dobro osjećala u radu i druženju sa Vama,fakat ste divne i posao ste obavile ne samo profesionalno već sa srcem i dušom.Nadam se,i jedva čekam,novu rasprodaju,i bilježim se za iduću da ću svim srcem,a i rukama,ponovo volontirati,jer nije samo gušt kopati po hrpi robice,kao kupac,već doživjeti u potpunosti jedan takav projekt,koji ti otvara novu dimenziju u humanosti i želji da imamo za svoje kikiće samo najbolje!H V A L A  :Love:  

(nočas sam sanjala da sam ko noj zaronjene glave u onoj hrpetini robe,i baš mi je bilo super,toliko o ovisnosti!)

----------


## apricot

thora = policajka na ulazu.

kona, prste k sebi! naći ćemo ti neki drugi policajski posao.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Thora, nisi mi se javila!!!   :Sad:

----------


## thora

Neznam zakaj nitko neće biti na ulazu,jer je meni bilo skroz super,a i inače sam sklona poslovima koje nitko neće!Dapače,preporučam se za iduću rasprodaju,samo ću vas moliti majicu sa natpisom "rodocajka"(da,da znam kak ovo zvuči),a može i "rodocop",pa da me se još više kupci splaše i budu pristojni 8) .
Jedva čekam!
Apri,hvala na unaprijeđenju  :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

Viš, viš... Rodocop... koja ideja!

----------


## kona

> thora = policajka na ulazu.
> 
> kona, prste k sebi! naći ćemo ti neki drugi policajski posao.


opa! to je vec rezervirano!  :shock:   :Razz:  
ma nema problema, necu nikome uzeti radno mjesto i gust vezan uz to, sacuvaj boze   :Ups:  
to predlozih jer mi rekose neki da ne postoji nitko u tome svojstvu, a mia32 koja je jucer stajala na vratima je fina i ljubazna djevojka koja ne bi mogla biti kao carinica helga. kao ja   :Grin:  
salim se. radit cu sto mi date   :Smile:

----------


## kona

> "rodocop"


ovo je genijalno, trebalo bi to zakosnki zaštititi!   :Naklon:

----------


## daddycool

> a hodala sam i s jos jednom bebom za koju ne znam kak se zove, ima 13 mjeseci i samo pola zuba   , papala je bananu i malo pajkila i imala je oshkosh majicu totalno zaflekanu od cokolade, slatkica   
> ako mama u mom opisu prepozna svoje vlasnistvo, pozdravljam ju


pa po opisu skoro sam siguran da je to bila buckina i moja Nika   :Heart:

----------


## bucka

ja sam 100% sigurna da je to bio nas mali   :Saint: !!
papala je neke kekse koje su nam stajale sa strane i na kraju cijelog dana izgledala ko mala cigancica!!!  :Heart:

----------


## mamaja

thora, što bi mi bilo drago da sam te vidjela. odsad pa nadalje, srećemo se na rodinim akcijama  :Wink:  
hoću te idući put vidjeti u fuksija majici  :Dancing Fever: ?

----------


## kona

> ja sam 100% sigurna da je to bio nas mali  !!
> papala je neke kekse koje su nam stajale sa strane i na kraju cijelog dana izgledala ko mala cigancica!!!


e tako je! bas nikica. znam da je tamo bila "neka" bucka, ali nisam spojila ime, facu i bebu   :Razz:  
jedva cekam da opet vidim nikicu i da opet hodamo.
pozdrav kul tati i... mami mrsavici koja iz kojeg god razloga ima nadimak bucka   :Nope:   :Kiss:

----------


## bucka

> jedva cekam da opet vidim nikicu i da opet hodamo.
> pozdrav kul tati i... mami mrsavici koja iz kojeg god razloga ima nadimak bucka


  :Kiss:

----------


## bucka

ps.super mi je kako si se ti angazirala za rasprodaju!!
i moza-uclani se u nasu udrugu,ako  vec nisi!!!  :Wink:

----------


## bucka

moza=mozda

----------


## Nika

> ja sam tamo šljakala samo od 13.30 do 18 i boli me sve za  poludit. skidam kapiu svima koji su tamo već daxnima, trudnicama i inim
> 
> super ste odradile posao


u tom periodu sam i ja bila tamo, bas mi je zao kaj te nisam skuzila.
 :shock:

----------


## Leta

A gle sad njih... ja im otvorim topic za hvalospjeve, a one nikak da ubace i neku samohvalu   :Grin:  

Il npr. da malo jamraju (zasluženo), il da neka rezolutno veli "ne bu mene iduća rasprodaja vidla"   :Mad:   il takvo što

I sad ću ga namjerno podignuti (topic)! Možda netko navali (btw. primjećujem da ljudi sve što radite uzimaju nekako zdravo za gotovo - kao, naše Rode nam to omoguće i normalno je da je to tak. A ja mislim da dobre inicijative treba hvaliti i hvaliti... nek taj koji se trudio zna da je registrirano).   :Love:  

Jeste zadovoljne postignutim u subotu? Il se još niste odmorile pa vam je muka kad se sjetite?

Baj,
L.

----------


## apricot

Leta, mi smo ti nakon svake naše akcije - oduševljene!
Nekad manje, nekad više umorne, ali uvijek zadovoljne.
Jer uvijek dokažemo da unatoč svim problemima (a samo da znaš koliko ih uvijek bude) možemo isplivati uz naše ruke i ruke naših logističara (muževa, prijatelja, forumaša)...

----------


## MIJA 32

> thora = policajka na ulazu.
> 
> .



Mooolliiimmm   :Mad:  ....kaj ja nisam bila dobra policajka kad me već mijenjate s funkcije  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

MIJA, mi govorimo o policajki ZA VRIJEME rasprodaje.

a ne vi, dotepenci, koji ste došli na picu   :Laughing:  
pa ostali uvoditi red!

----------


## MIJA 32

> MIJA, mi govorimo o policajki ZA VRIJEME rasprodaje.
> 
> a ne vi, dotepenci, koji ste došli na picu   
> pa ostali uvoditi red!


Ah onda dobro
O kakvoj ti to pici pričaš...kaj ste jele picu  :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

Ja sam npr. uzasno nesretna zbog krkljanca koji je bio na stengama i zbog toga sto ste od nas ocekivali da radimo red u tom (ne)redu.

Mislim da je to stajanje u redu stvar opce kulture i da mi, makar dovele 20 redara, necemo nista postici jer ce uvijek biti onih sto se guraju...
Bas da i uvedemo trake i neke granicnike uvjek bi bilo onih sto bi pronasli najmanju rupicu da se malo nezasluzeno priblize, a vjerujte nam, mi nikako ne mozemo uticati na to i zaista nemamo dovoljno ljudi koji bi radili red u redu cekanja.

----------


## kona

stavite mene za redara i nece vise biti guranja, ali nemojte preisptitivati moje metode   :Grin:   :Wink:  

sljedeci put bismo se mogle naci prije rasprodaje uzivo i prodiskutirati manjke i sto se moze uciniti. dobra izvedba je stvar prakse, nismo mi nista krive. covjek vidi pa onda poboljsava.
inace, ja sam vec bila na nekim rasprodajama, ali sad sam prvi puta zavirila "iza kulisa" i ostala sam odusevljena i puna postovanja i hvale za cijelu ekipu. 
stovise, pristupnica za clanstvo isprintana stoji pored mene i uskoro ce biti poslana, a 100 kuna uredno u novcaniku ceka primopredaju. cak se ni mama ne cudi. vidi da sam zagrizla i to na pravo mjesto.   :Smile:  
eto, mukice, vidjet ces uskoro moju pristupnicu   :Grin:   i drago mi je sto mislis da bih vam mogla pomoci, to bi me bas veselilo, vi ste udruga s najplemenitijim ciljevima i najvise razloga za postojanje.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> stavite mene za redara i nece vise biti guranja, ali nemojte preisptitivati moje metode


  :Laughing:

----------


## Mini me

Stvarno cure svaka čast! Skidam kapu svima i veliko hvala :D

----------


## thora

Može,Kona i ja ko rodocopke,ja ću držat jezik za zubima i pokazivati mišičice i zube,a ona nek provodi svoje metode,kakve god,jer je fakat bila ludnica.Nemožeš vjerovati da su skoro po djeci gazili,a došli su na rasprodaju dječje robice i ostalih potrepština,to mi je totalno suludo.Idući put ću se pripremiti i psihički i fizički(pošto sam u subotu uletila ko gost,vidjela da je rodicama frka,i umjesto kupca,a došla sam samo sa tom namjerom, ponudila svoje "snažne"ruke),pa da ih onda vidimo! 8)

----------


## kona

cujte, ja cu samo reci da su me na faksu (njemacki  8) ) zvali herr flick  8) 
ali u dusi sam teletabi   :Saint:  
bude to bilo ok, znam ja s ljudima. 

rodocop.
bas kul   :Grin:

----------


## tinars

thora, kona   :Laughing:  

Iva, Muki, ako slučajno opet budemo u istom prostoru, možda bi bilo pametno jednu stranu stepenica rezervirati za trudnice/kolica/malu djecu... I za izlaženje onih prvih kupaca.
Al svjesna sam da bi bilo problema oko postavljanja granica  :/ .

----------


## apricot

tina, ja sam jednom bila naivna i rekla da se formira red trudnica i mama s malom djecom: bilo ih je BAREM dvostruko više od onih netrudnih i nedjecastih.

Ništa od toga!

----------


## ivarica

> cujte, ja cu samo reci da su me na faksu (njemacki  8) ) zvali herr flick  8) 
> ali u dusi sam teletabi   
> bude to bilo ok, znam ja s ljudima. 
> 
> rodocop.
> bas kul


ja sam za konu na vratima   :Naklon:

----------


## tinars

> tina, ja sam jednom bila naivna i rekla da se formira red trudnica i mama s malom djecom: bilo ih je BAREM dvostruko više od onih netrudnih i nedjecastih.
> 
> Ništa od toga!


mda, i mislila sam tako. Ali čini mi se da je dodatni problem ovaj puta bio zbog onih koji su došli s kolicima pa zapeli na pola stepenica.

Rodocopi će bit bolje rješenje    :Smile:

----------


## tinars

rodocoprnice   :Razz:

----------


## bucka

> cujte, ja cu samo reci da su me na faksu (njemacki  8) ) zvali herr flick  8) 
> ali u dusi sam teletabi   
> bude to bilo ok, znam ja s ljudi


a izgledas ko pcelica maja!!  :Wink:

----------


## kona

:Kiss:  
to se u fizici zove opticka varka   :Razz:  
a moguce je i da sam u tom trenutku pretvaranja u pcelicu bila kraj nike   :Kiss:  

ali htjela sam pitati, sto je bilo s velikom prostorijom drito preko puta ulaza u menzu? koliko se sjecam, prije su tamo bile rasprodaje. zasto su nas sad stavili na 1. kat, mislim, to nije samo "nezgodno" nego u svakom pogledu totalno neprakticno.
a mozda se guzve mogu ublaziti nekim "terminima": da ljudi dolaze po lovu dnosno neprodano ovisno o broju sifre na ugovoru.

----------

